# hook



## Trick17 (2. Juni 2007)

wie kann es so machen das die hook auf den beat passt also mit schneiden und so weiß ich wohl aber passt noch nich so gut wie kann ich das evtl. besser machen


----------



## chmee (2. Juni 2007)

Bitte -> Schreibe doch ein bisschen Deutscher und nicht dieses Kurzform-Gequatsche-Gektritzel.

Zum Thema: Dafür gibt es keine sinnvollen Ratschläge, entweder Jemand kann Rappen oder Singen und hat auch ein rhythmisches Gefühl oder eben nicht. Zurecht schneiden klappt manchmal, kann aber den eigentlichen Human-Touch eines Könners nicht ersetzen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Trick17 (4. Juni 2007)

lol ich miene singen oder rappen ist das problem ja gar nicht aber ich will die hook nicht doppelt einsingen müssen


----------



## Maik (4. Juni 2007)

Hi!

chmee hat dich doch darum gebeten, in deinen Beirägen die deutsche Rechtschreibung zu beachten, wie auch in fetten Lettern über dem Eingabefeld des Editors darauf aufmerksam gemacht wird:



> *Bitte achte auf eine korrekte Grammatik und Rechtschreibung (inkl. Groß-/ Kleinschreibung) und eine sinnvolle, klare Fragestellung bzw. Antwort. Mehr dazu findest Du in unserer Netiquette.*


Lies hierzu auch den Punkt 15 der Netiquette. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Trick17 (5. Juni 2007)

lol Ich meine singen oder rappen ist das Problem ja gar nicht, aber ich will die Hook nicht doppelt einsingen müssen..........So gut?


----------



## meta_grafix (5. Juni 2007)

Trick17 hat gesagt.:


> lol Ich meine singen oder rappen ist das Problem ja gar nicht, aber ich will die Hook nicht doppelt einsingen müssen..........So gut?



Es nähert sich.
Satzanfang: Lol..
singen -> Das Singen (Grundschule), Rappen ebenfalls.
Satzbau -> 5, setzen.
Du hast Dich bemüht, aber das Klassenziel nicht erreicht.

Gruß


----------



## chmee (5. Juni 2007)

..

Das ist zumindest eine Aussage, die man beim ersten Lesen versteht.

zum Thema:
Ich nehme Hooks fast immer doppelt oder sogar 3x auf. Es klingt "fetter".
Man nimmt 2 Spuren und legt sie nach weit rechts/links und nimmt zB noch nen Effekt dazu.
Die Dritte ist die Hauptstimme in der Mitte, möglichst die sauberste Aufnahme dafür nehmen.

mfg chmee


----------



## Afrokalypse (25. Juni 2007)

Dann kopier einfach die Vocalspur der Hook und leg sie auf ner anderen spur drüber...aber das wird sich nich so gut anhören.wirst es wohl oder übel doppelt oder was weiss ich wie oft recorden müssen.


----------

